# b-boys IPgear log



## b-boy (Jun 18, 2012)

current cycle is 200mg BD test prop EOD, 150mg tren ace EOD, 20iu kigtropin HGH  M.W.F.
morning weight is 235 at 5ft5

been on this cycle now for about 3 weeks switching from 800mg test E, and 600mg primo, i have def. leaned out and sex drive is still good. 
I start my prep for nationals on the 22nd of june which will be 20 weeks out from NPC nationals, i haven't decided on my cycle yet still working on that but got all my gear in hand pretty much, almost all my gear is BD from ipgear. def. ready to get the ball rolling and start peeling off some more blubber to see the inner freak.

notes. No pip from the BD test prop or tren, tren is making me sweat like a bitch at night, but haven't had any tren coughs yet, i have def. leaned up and tightened up since being on the tren and prop, now its time to hit the accelerator and push to november. will do my best to keep this journal as up to date as possible, i do work 12 hour swing shift and sometimes i have to work a shitload of overtime, but other than that i should be able to keep things up to date. right now my diet is

meal one - 1.5 cups of oats, 2 scoops of mixed protein powder (whey, casein, egg)
meal two - 2 can of salmon, 1.5 ounces of almonds
workout
post workout drink - 2 scoops of whey, and a post workout drink mix by GAT containing waxy maize and some other goodies its about 30 grams of carbs and i put another 30 grams of carbs in the form of gatoraid powder in the mix
meal 4 - 8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup of white rice, veggies
meal 5 - 50 grams of protein from liquid egg whites, bananna, natural peanutbutter
meal 6 - 6 whole cage free eggs cooked in coconut oil scrambled with cheese.

training is instinctive, usually high volume with some negatives thrown in here and there
mon - back and biceps
tue - chest and triceps
wed - off
thurs - legs
fri - shoulders, traps, calves 
sat and sunday - off


----------



## b-boy (Jun 18, 2012)

today was back and biceps day at the gym
pretty much did 3 sets each of lat pulldowns, hammerstrength low rows, close grip pulldowns, lower back machine, high row machine rep ranges from 10-15
biceps was 3 sets of wide grip curls, preacher curl machine, and rope hammer curls reps from 10-20

diet was same except today i added 1 cup of white rice to each meal except breakfast.


----------



## b-boy (Jun 19, 2012)

today was chest and triceps, felt really explosive for some reason today
chest press machine (plate loaded) - 2 heavy sets of 10 then 1 set of negatives
hammerstrength incline - 3 sets of 10 worked up to 4 plates and a quarter on each side (only got 8 as i was fucking spent)
dumbell flys - 3 sets of 10
dip machine - 3 sets of 20, 15, 15
v-grip tricep pushdowns - 3 sets of 10,10,25
one arm cable (using the single rope) overhead tricep extentions - 3 sets of 10
insane pumps on the triceps today, very explosive day on chest, just felt good today for some crazy reason. gotta fucking love tren...LOL

diet is the same with 1 cup of white rice added to 3 meals today, i tend to vary my carb intake from day to day, tomorrow will be my day off from the gym and i will probably take in only 100 grams of carbs.

gear- no shots today as im on an EOD schedule


----------



## b-boy (Jun 21, 2012)

thurs. june 21st

ok diet pretty much started today, pretty much same diet i posted just dropped the carbs down a little in each meal.

leg day
seated leg curls - 4 sets of 12 all done with slow negatives
standing one leg curl machine - 3 sets of 15 all done with slow negatives (power up, slowly down)
leg press - 4 sets of 50 reps going up in weight each set, first two was with feet shoulder width apart and toes pointed outward and next two was with feet together and toes straight
hack squats - 3 sets of negatives (7 second count on the down portion)
inner quad machine - 3 sets of 20
thats was it for hams and quads as i was running late today and had to get to work, my legs kept buckling for over 2 hours after this workout, they were spent due to all the negatives i did.

no gear today, just 10iu gh am and 10iu gh post workout.​


----------

